# I Make More Gainzzz



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

Current Stats:
Weight-154
Height- 5'9
Age-18
Sex-Female
PR's: 
Deadlift: 165*10
Squats: 145*2
Bench: 85*2

Been lifting for 5 months.

Currently Natty.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

Chest Tricep and Abs
1/29/14
Bench
55*10   65*10   75*10   75*10   85*2   85*2
Incline Hammer Stregth Cable
40*10   40*10   40*10
Decline Hammer Strength Cable
40*10   40*15   60*10
Dumbbell Bench Press
30*10   30*12   40*8
Pushdowns
40*15   50*10   50*10   60*10   60*8
Pullovers
20*10   25*10   30*10
Ab Crunch Machine
30*15   40*10   50*10
Cardio
Time:10min Cooldown:3min
Incline: 15/Full Incline   Speed: 3.5
Cals Burnt: 170   Distance:0.70

PR:
Bench 85*2


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be following your log.  Good luck!


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

Current Supplements: 
Womens Ultra Mega Active
Muscle Pharm Fish Oil
Test X 180 Alpha
C4 Pre-Workout
Syntha 6 Protein Powder


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

thankyou!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Morgainez said:


> Current Supplements:
> Womens Ultra Mega Active
> Muscle Pharm Fish Oil
> Test X 180 Alpha
> ...



What in the world is Test X 180 Alpha??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2014)

What's the goals?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> What in the world is Test X 180 Alpha??



Probably daa or trib...


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

It's Trib and over all goal is physique competitor. First competition in June 2015


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 29, 2014)

I started to read your stats and saw you were 154lbs and was going to flame you for being 154 and having that username and thread title. I'm glad I continued to read your stats and saw you are a woman. That makes all the difference in the world. Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's the goals?



her goals......._Training to be a female physique competitor_

I will be following.. good luck!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 29, 2014)

5'9" - 154 pounds - 18 years old (female).  What your current body fat%?  If you are trying to reduce it you could impact that with reducing calories (diet) or increasing cardio (or both). 

Are you training for a sport?  Or, do you plan on competing in bodybuilding.

Either way if you've only been lifting 5 months you may want to consider more basic compound movements....that would include things like bench, squat, military press, pullover, bent over row, dips, and pull-ups.  Of course, you could add isolation movements as needed.

I am not exactly sure what 10 minutes of cardio would do for you other than perhaps a warm up.  Or, if you are performing HIIT please list the details.

Of course, like POB said we need to know what your goals are before giving you much feed back.  I am simply giving you a beginners resistant training routine.  If you have specific goals in mind or a sport that you are training for of course that would be different.

In any case, welcome aboard!  You're certainly at the right place to learn a great deal.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

current bf is 23.... I just changed my diet and I'll post that at the end of everyday too.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is some pictures


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

You have a great base to work with. Good luck.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 29, 2014)

...wait.
Theres photos in here?


Ill jus sit right here and watch.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 29, 2014)

id add in more cardio.  at least 2 days a wk id try to get in 35min.  HIT or standard, but either way you want to have that in there.  it will keep you leaner and also helpout in many other areas.  

post up a example of your diet too


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You have a great base to work with. Good luck.



thankyou


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll post my diet every day at the end of the day in here around 8:30... Here is yesterdays just as an example.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice pics!

Now tell more about your objectives.  Are you training for overall fitness and to look better, did you have particular sport in mind, or are you looking to compete in BB?  Depending on your answer your training would relevant.

Also, in your first post I noticed you're "Currently Natty."  Although there is a great deal of info on the site about performance enhancement at your age and experience they should not even be a consideration.  You will be able to make very fast improvements with diet and routine.  I am sure you've already made huge headway in 5 months.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Azog (Jan 29, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Now tell more about your objectives.  Are you training for overall fitness and to look better, did you have particular sport in mind, or are you looking to compete in BB?  Depending on your answer your training would relevant.
> 
> Also, in your first post I noticed you're "Currently Natty."  Although there is a great deal of info on the site about performance enhancement at your age and experience they should not even be a consideration.  You will be able to make very fast improvements with diet and routine.  I am sure you've already made huge headway in 5 months.  Keep up the great work!



She wants to compete in the physique category. 

In for results and good luck!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

You seem very motivated and driven! This is gonna be great watching you go through your transition


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

To address that right away, I will use gear when I can; Bench 135, Squat 225, and Deadlift 315. Until then I have no interest in using gear. I know it's a must to compete though.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Morgainez said:


> To address that right away, I will use gear when I can; Bench 135, Squat 225, and Deadlift 315. Until then I have no interest in using gear. I know it's a must to compete though.



It's a must to reach top levels of physique, yes. You can compete just fine for a few years natty. Start in figure if you feel self-confident about going physique at first. I wouldn't just rely on what you're lifting for weights to tell you when it's time to hit the gear. I'll admit that I don't know much about the female hormonal system, but a male endocrine system is not fully developed until about age 25.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 29, 2014)

Morgainez said:


> To address that right away, I will use gear when I can; Bench 135, Squat 225, and Deadlift 315. Until then I have no interest in using gear. I know it's a must to compete though.



Yeah,  I'd say anything potent should be 5yrs down the road

You will be able to accomplish a lot more than you think naturally.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 29, 2014)

you guys really think i can compete naturally?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

Absolutely! Like DieYoungStrong said, you have a great base to work with, you have a year and a half to get ready, you're motivated, you appear to have a good plan.  I'm pretty sure you're gonna start at the local level and go from there and you keep at it this way you're gonna do well. Once you start to go state or national then you gotta look at your options.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I started to read your stats and saw you were 154lbs and was going to flame you for being 154 and having that username and thread title. I'm glad I continued to read your stats and saw you are a woman. That makes all the difference in the world. Welcome to UGBB.



Jeebus I nearly did the exact same thing... 

Respect, Morgainez! Hope you crush in your competition!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 30, 2014)

Nudez for nudez?  Welcome to UGB.  We need more female members here, we already have enough gays.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2014)

Morgainez said:


> you guys really think i can compete naturally?



My wife does NPC figure shows natty. She knows she's not going to nationals yet, but she's only been at it a year and had only done 2 NPC shows. She started with a local show and won, and they told her she needed to get into the NPC. She also had a great base to work with like you do. We have coaches offering free services after both shows, but she likes her current coach. 

When she gets a few years of training under her belt, I will point her in the right direction, but I'll never push her to gear. It's her choice. If she asks, then I'm in. 

Getting experience on stage, posing, the dieting, the tanning, you need to learn all this stuff before worrying about gear. You could bring the biggest baddest physique back stage, but if you don't know how to present it on stage, you won't make the first call out. My wife's last show she looked unbelievable. Her coach thought she'd be top 3. Well she f'd up her tan big time morning of the show and was way to light on stage. You could hardly see any cuts. Judges told her after the show that she looks top 3 in person. Tan dropped her out of the first call out. You couldn't see all her cuts. I'll post up a pic tomorrow to show you what I mean. Imagine if she made that stupid rookie mistake after spending a grand on gear and growth. Prep is costly enough. Also, you are tall and there are always less girls in that class. My wife is 5-4 so 90% of the girls at the show are in her class. 

Long story short, you can and should start competing natty. Do natty shows if you want. Just start getting the experience.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm homemade chili sounds good


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Hmmm homemade chili sounds good



Twas delicious.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2014)

Charting your exact food intake is a great idea!  How long have you been using my fitness pal?  I just signed up for a FREE account....


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay so heres what I've done so far to take advice and improve.
I added in some more cardio today.

Back and Core
1/30/14

Deadlifts
95*10   115*10   135*10   155*10  165*7

Cable Rows
45*10   60*10   75*10   90*10    105*6

Lat pulldowns
60*10    75*10   90*3   80*10

DB Rows
20*10   25*10   30*10

Barbell Rows
90*10   100*10   115*10

Ab Crunch Machine 
30*10   40*10   50*10   60*10   70*10   75*6

Torso Twist.
30*25   50*15   70*15   90*5

Decline Crunches
BW*10   10*10   25*10

Cardio
Treadmill Full Incline/15  Speed:3.5    Time:20 Mins   Cooldown:5 Mins   Cals Burnt: 267


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 30, 2014)

Keep up good work!!! Ull shred up great..


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Charting your exact food intake is a great idea!  How long have you been using my fitness pal?  I just signed up for a FREE account....



I've used it a long time for different purposes, I've probably had it for like a year and a half.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Keep up good work!!! Ull shred up great..




Thankyou!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My wife does NPC figure shows natty. She knows she's not going to nationals yet, but she's only been at it a year and had only done 2 NPC shows. She started with a local show and won, and they told her she needed to get into the NPC. She also had a great base to work with like you do. We have coaches offering free services after both shows, but she likes her current coach.
> 
> When she gets a few years of training under her belt, I will point her in the right direction, but I'll never push her to gear. It's her choice. If she asks, then I'm in.
> 
> ...



x2x.....


you can go pretty far natty.  a lot farther than you think.  tan, pose, etc, are what you need to learn before any "helpers" come into play.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks die young strong.


----------



## Morgainez (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Nudez for nudez?  Welcome to UGB.  We need more female members here, we already have enough gays.




nudes are groce


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice guitar  

Seriously though your back is really poppin!  Good job on lockin in on your diet like that.  Keep at it!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 1, 2014)

Girl is doing work ! I'd say you can cut down on the volume a little maybe work two muscle groups per workout instead of one


----------



## ProteinCarber (Feb 1, 2014)

Been off and on for 6 months weight is 154 

Chest size is 42 inches
arms 10 inch diameter
4 pack abs
Diet eggs and potato and tuna high carb high protein vegetable snacks low sugar.

Average lift cycle 

Low Cardio/Endurance health restriction mass building is primary focus.

135*15 135*15 Bench
Curl Inverted and Normal
30*10 20*20 25*15
Leg Press 50*80

Forearm Curl 
50*100 50*35

Shoulder
50*40  50*40

Tricep
50*15  50*10 50*5 50*10


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^ this is MorGainez's log buddy, you are more than welcome to start your own for help and critique but let's leave this one up to Her.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

Morgainez said:


> Here is some pictures



Just some thoughts based on the pics. Some areas to focus on - upper pecs, shoulders, biceps and maybe hams. I say maybe hams because at the current bodyfat level your butt and calves make them appear to have less sweep. Great quad development and they'll look even better as you strip fat off.  Friggin back is killer though... damn. Rear delts, traps, lats... muscle everywhere!


----------

